# Lap appy with ovarian cyst drainage.



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Sep 20, 2012)

Dr. did a laproscopic appendectomy with ovarian cyst drainage.

I have coded the lap appy: 44970
Would I use cpt code 49322 for the ovarian cyst drainage?
Thanks for any feedback on this..


----------



## koatsj (Sep 20, 2012)

You can use both. You will need to used -59 modifier.


----------

